# 2012 230Rs - Cover For Slideout



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello,

We are buying a 230RS and have read in the "Mods" area that some people get covers for the slideout to prevent rain and hail from making a racket, as well as protecting it from falling debris and dirt.

Is anyone aware of one that is long enough to cover a long slideout like on the 230RS?

This one looks pretty....short.

SideOut Kover

Should I also ask if these things are really worth it?









Regards,

Johncn


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

As far as I know, no one makes a slide topper that extends far enough for the rear slides. I think the slide toppers are a good idea, but I decided if I couldn't cover both slides, there wasn't any point in covering my one. I don't find the noise from rain to be an issue. I've never experienced hail in the trailer, and would like to keep it that way.

I bring a step ladder, and always sweep off both slides before retracting them. I don't want the dirt and branches getting in the trailer, and I don't want anything to damage the seals.


----------



## Johncn (Apr 20, 2012)

duggy said:


> As far as I know, no one makes a slide topper that extends far enough for the rear slides.


OK...thanks. Not a big deal, I guess, or someone would market one.;-)

Regards,

Johncn


----------

